# Default Password Router/Modem



## Politicaldog (Jan 28, 2003)

Time once again to ask the people that know.

I just set up my second DSL account and Verizon sent me a Westell E90-610015-06 DSL2 + Router. I am wanting to access the router but do not know what thedefault password is. Is there a way to find out? 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

Politicaldog said:


> Time once again to ask the people that know.
> 
> I just set up my second DSL account and Verizon sent me a Westell E90-610015-06 DSL2 + Router. I am wanting to access the router but do not know what thedefault password is. Is there a way to find out?
> 
> ...


Well, you have to unplug the router and press the "reset button" at the back for a minuete then it should reset, so type in your default gateway and the password is "admin" there is no username

P.S. If you have something besides Linksys look up default gateway passwords


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Politicaldog said:


> *Westell* E90-610015-06 DSL2 + Router. I am wanting to access the router but do not know what thedefault password is. Is there a way to find out?k


Found this on broabandreports.com for the E90-610015-06. Try the factory defaults of *admin* for the username and *password* for the password. If those don't work, did you get a set-up CD with the modem/router? It may have a user manual file with the correct information.


----------



## Politicaldog (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks Everyone. I got in!!! Another fine job from the TECH Support Guys...and Gals


----------

